# MLK165 HERTZ 6.5" 2-WAY MILLE SERIES COMPONENT SPEAKERS



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

MLK165 HERTZ 6.5" 2-WAY MILLE SERIES COMPONENT SPEAKERS *$699 FREE SHIPPING*


Seems like a damn good deal as I have seen just the ML28 tweeters go for $500

They 16 sets, 8 sold and now 8 left....

*EBAY LINK*



.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I bought 2 sets for a couple of installs. It takes a week for them to ship but I eventually got them. Not a bad deal on a nice set of comps.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

That's an easy deal to match.


----------



## RedMed427 (Feb 9, 2007)

Werent these found for much less a few months ago? 299 or something


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

ive never seen the tweeters go for 500

they retail for 899 so i dont even close to see someone paying 500 for just tweets


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Isn't $699 MAP?


----------



## inergen (Sep 18, 2009)

RedMed427 said:


> Werent these found for much less a few months ago? 299 or something


i made an enquiry on this offer. too bad, not shipping overseas. however, too good to be true. could it be a knock-off?

cheerios...


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

No 899 is map

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Just looked at the sheet, $849 MAP and $999 retail. Holla if anyone is looking at buying these!


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

...even internationally.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Damn good deal from a good guy...


----------



## retirednak (Nov 7, 2009)

Wish I had the cash,good luck with your sale


----------

